# Planning a house that will work for us as we age



## Honduras Trish

Dh and I are both 50, and we're designing and building a house which we anticipate will be our home for the next 20 yrs or so. I'm trying to think ahead to things that will help make the house livable for us as our bodies age. 

I've already planned the kitchen, with lots of shallow storage shelves from about knee height up to head height, eliminating much bending and reaching into the waaaaay back of cupboards. There are some stairs (as there's a basement), but the bedrooms are on the same level as the living areas. 

I'd love to hear other suggestions, as to things that would be useful. We currently have plans for two bathrooms which each have a tub/shower combo, and I'm wondering if one of those should be simply a shower, so that it wouldn't be necessary to climb into a tub to wash. Thoughts?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Darren

Are you building the house in Honduras?


----------



## Honduras Trish

Darren said:


> Are you building the house in Honduras?


Yes, we are.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I like walk in showers, regardless of age or disability, the bigger the better. I only have one shower head, but I wish sometimes I had two. My brother and SIL are building a house next door to me and they are constructing it with no steps between the attached carport and the house. If you do build steps, a wide step with a shallow rise is nice, again regardless of age.

Have fun planning your new home.


----------



## Ardie/WI

Make all the door ways wide enough to drive a wheelchair through without hitting the drivers knuckles on the woodwork. Make all the bathrooms handicapped accessible in every way.

I advise this because ones health status can change very quickly.

No steps, if possible. If the house has a second floor or a basement, consider enough space to install an elevatar.


----------



## Big Dave

Make the guest room big enough for visitors. Now where is it you live?


----------



## whodunit

I've always dreamed of sinks that are at chest level, so I don't have to stoop to wash my hands or work in them.

If you anticipate having live-in caregivers in the future maybe a bedroom next to your room for that purpose.

Like someone said before, extra wide doorways.

Extra large fridge/freezer in the kitchen for storing pre-made meals.

Just a few ideas...


----------



## jwal10

Look up handicap and wheelchair accessible homes. Roll in showers, kitchen cabinets and sink that a wheelchair rolls under and the faucet controls are to the side, not all the way in the rear. 2' tall upper cabinets, easier to get things out of. Pedestal bath sink. Many small changes. I built all the small rental cabins accessible as I was building for the elderly. No steps, slight inclines to make wheelchairs easy to roll up. Our cabin is built this way. Sweetie is not in a wheelchair but steps are almost impossible. 2 person shower, 2 heads plus a handheld shower head, nice seating in the shower. All the floors the same finished level. Windows lower to see out better. Silent floor beams set inside the concrete foundation to get the floor lower instead of on top....James


----------



## stamphappy

My elderly mother in law really likes our step-in shower because there's no need to step over a wall.

I think that pull out drawers in all of the botom cupboards would be nice. 

Easy to open/close hardware on the windows. 

If it's ever cold there, you may like heated floors. 



Door knobs that have a handle you push down rather than the round knobs that you have to twist.


----------



## okiemom

mom is living with me now and we are finding things we didn't take into account when we build our retirement home. I have had back surgery and have had to use a walker after for a while so I took some lessons when we designed out house but didnt get everything right. 

36" doors are a must. scooters, wheelchairs, walkers etc. go through much easier. 36" door makes the halls wider as well. no sharp bends in halls.

make sure the walls of your shower can support hand rails. the prefab plastic ones that come in one piece or two have a space between them and the wall making hand rails impossible. use solid surfacing or tile on walls. no lip showers are best. no stepping over. i have a shower only now but there is still a step and my mom is having a hard time stepping over and there is no way to put in a rail in there as the door and one wall is glass. bigger the shower the better. the chairs take up a lot of room and if someone has to help they have to be able to manuver. 

drawers in kitchen nice. 

non silip flooring. we have concrete stained and sealed. it can get slick at times. 

room for a caregiver to stay.


----------



## jassytoo

We have a 12 year old grandson who is handicapped so our home is already accessable. Wide doors, outside wheelchair ramp were the first things we did. At his home they put a slightly sloped floor in his bathroom with a drain and showerhead in one corner. Very easy to roll his bath chair into. Also in his bedroom, he has a closet that his chair can get into and turn around so he can access his things. No closet doors either. In his bathroom the faucet has no handles. It comes on when you put your hands under it, so no knobs to turn. He doesn't have trouble with things being too high or low as his chair goes up and down but for a regular chair you'd have to consider counter heights etc.. We did change our home for DGS but I must admit it's made life a lot easier for us too.


----------



## Wolf mom

A bathroom large enough for a wheelchair to turn around in. Higher toilet - it's hard for some arthritic elders to get up from the regular height ones. 

As was said, look at building for the handicapped sites. Some things you may want to build in order to make over as things wheel chair height may not be what you want to live with now. Then again, you may never have to be in the situation that requires a wheel chair.

Don't forget the outside also. I have a friend that is building all his raised beds high enough to work in from a wheelchair! When I watch that - I cant help thinking what a positive attitude - no wheelchair is going to hold him back from doing what he loves.


----------



## Darren

Any chance of future political instabiliy or extreme weather?


----------



## Honduras Trish

Darren said:


> Any chance of future political instabiliy or extreme weather?


Yes, there's the possibility of both. We went through the "coup" situation in 2008, and in our rural location there weren't significant problems (there were riots and businesses burned and such in the big cities). The biggest weather event in recent history was Hurricane Mitch, in the late 90's. Tens of thousands of people were killed, but our biggest concern for this type of situation is being cut off from supplies and exit routes. Compared to other parts of the country, this area didn't sustain lots of damage, even from that huge event. 

So, yes to the possibilities, but as much as one can predict such things, I think we are in a relatively safe location (we've lived in this area since 2005).


----------



## Darren

I'm not sure what indigenous building materials you have. You should be able to build a house out of concrete. If you can make it hurricane proof, it should be able to resist other circumstances. When you look at the pictures of Hiroshima. some masonry structures resisted the blast.


----------



## greenmcdonalds

NO stairs if you can help it. Or put in a chair to go up them. I take care of 3 90+ ladies, and the only reason im there is because they can't do the stairs anymore. They can go out and garden, drive, play golf , but can't climb up and down the stairs. Biggest mistake when u are older is to put the washer and dryer in the basement. Another is the bathtub, put in a shower with no edge or lip. They can't lift the legs over the tub anymore.


----------



## greenmcdonalds

One more thing, a chair that can lift u up and out. The big reclining chairs are nice till we are older. Then my pts. can get out of the chairs without help.


----------



## modineg44

Walk in shower with no step up.

Electric plugs higher than usual to limit bending.

All hallways and doors at least 3 feet wide. Design everything for scooter use.

If you have stairs, design them straight up with no curve or landing. It will be easier to have a stair lift installed if needed.

Attached garage close to the kitchen for unloading groceries.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

I be there are some websites with a lot of ideas.

Nancy


----------



## emdeengee

Big drawers in the kitchen make it easier than shelves to reach items at the back. Lazy susans in the corners are great for heavy items like pots and pans - no lifting you just spin until you reach the pan you want.

Entry into the house should be level to the ground. This is practical for wheelchair access but also if you have mobility issues and cannot lift your foot high enough to step up or legs too weak to step down easily.

If you have stairs make sure you have a handrail on both sides. And the stairs should be wide enough and a straight run so that you can install an elevator chair. Or put in an elevator if that is possible but with an emergency generator of its own.

Make sure light switches, door handles are not too high up and electric plugs not too low.


----------



## Al Von

jwal10 said:


> Look up handicap and wheelchair accessible homes. Roll in showers, kitchen cabinets and sink that a wheelchair rolls under and the faucet controls are to the side, not all the way in the rear. 2' tall upper cabinets, easier to get things out of. Pedestal bath sink. Many small changes. I built all the small rental cabins accessible as I was building for the elderly. No steps, slight inclines to make wheelchairs easy to roll up. Our cabin is built this way. Sweetie is not in a wheelchair but steps are almost impossible. 2 person shower, 2 heads plus a handheld shower head, nice seating in the shower. All the floors the same finished level. Windows lower to see out better. Silent floor beams set inside the concrete foundation to get the floor lower instead of on top....James


These are GREAT suggestions! As a paramedic, I will add that_ wheelchair accessible_ does not mean _stretcher accessible_. When you are planning, make sure there is more room than just-enough-to-fit a wheelchair. Minimise 90-degree turns, and dont put a wall directly in front of your entry! I am amazed how many newer homes are nearly inaccessible with the ambulance cot!


----------



## lamoncha lover

we are in our 50's and thinking along the same lines for our new house. One of my main concerns was bathroom and shower so the master bath has a shower "room" there will be no steps and it is all being designed with the thought of wheel chair accessability. Our house is all 1 level and the porch and front door will be ez to get to if a w/c is needed. after reaing this I will make sure the interior doors are wide enough to get into. plugs are all a tad high and switches low enough to reach. Windows are all low enough to se eout from a chair. I am sure we will miss somethings..but at least we will have a headstart.


----------



## Nevada

Al Von said:


> These are GREAT suggestions! As a paramedic, I will add that_ wheelchair accessible_ does not mean _stretcher accessible_. When you are planning, make sure there is more room than just-enough-to-fit a wheelchair. Minimise 90-degree turns, and dont put a wall directly in front of your entry! I am amazed how many newer homes are nearly inaccessible with the ambulance cot!


Interestingly, I'm from Wooster and also did fire rescue work for a county fire department in California. After high school I left Wooster for college, then was recruited by a company in California. I haven't seen Wooster since the early 70s.

I bought my home with retirement in mind, since I'll be here the rest of my life (I own it mortgage-free). It's important for the home to be single-story, thereby avoiding stairs. My home happens to have ceramic tile throughout, so it's easy to keep clean. The house is located on a bus line, and the doctor, I selected is on that bus line in the event that I can't drive for some reason, as are a pharmacy, supermarket, and bank. We also have a supermarket in Las Vegas that delivers (Vons).

Las Vegas is a great place to retire. It's not only the senior discount capital of the world, but the number of seniors living here has created an atmosphere where seniors are catered to. There's healthy competition among Medicare Advantage HMOs, medical clinics, and even home health providers. I see the dismal real estate picture in Las Vegas as an opportunity, since houses are affordable right now.


----------



## Honduras Trish

Nevada said:


> Interestingly, I'm from Wooster and also did fire rescue work for a county fire department in California. After high school I left Wooster for college, then was recruited by a company in California. I haven't seen Wooster since the early 70s.


My dh is originally from Wooster! It's like a Wooster reunion around here!


----------



## ldc

I stayed w/ my Wooster cousins for the year 1972, and we would visit Wooster by train from NJ in the 60's....Wooster was just a "whistle stop" then!


----------



## Nevada

ldc said:


> I stayed w/ my Wooster cousins for the year 1972, and we would visit Wooster by train from NJ in the 60's....Wooster was just a "whistle stop" then!


Yes, I was still hanging around Wooster in 72, but kind of on & off. I was mostly in Columbus attending OSU at that time.

I lived in Coshocton before I lived in Wooster. I found Wooster to be a pretty worldly place in comparison. Coshocton was located off the beaten path, making the town somewhat culturally isolated. Wooster had a college that attracted students from out of state, so new ideas and styles were accepted more readily.


----------



## frogmammy

Make sure you have ENOUGH electrical outlets. You don't want to be dodging extension cords in a walker, scooter or wheelchair. Also, when my husband was ill we discovered that all the electrical devices you may need can easily overload ONE electrical outlet (or even two!) per room!

Mon


----------



## jwal10

Build smaller for less area to clean, less room for clutter, but lots of storage space, especially if you prep. I built in a whole corner cabinet in the kitchen. 2 level lazy susan on the bottom, 3 shelves for baking ingredient storage in the middle and food storage the rest of the way up, everything in one place and hidden away behind 3 tiered doors. Nice big prep/baking island with cutting boards built in. The garage/storage is detached but has a breezeway/patio all on the same level. Our cottage is 2 rooms, kitchen/dining/living and bedroom/bath. The only interior door is the bedroom door and only used if I am up and Sweetie is sleeping/napping. I built in wall tables and shelves to keep floor legs to a minimum. Opens up the travel areas and saves tripping and stubbed toes....James


----------



## Nevada

jwal10 said:


> Build smaller for less area to clean


Yes, smaller is good. Don't get a place any bigger than you need. Be realistic about your retirement needs.


----------



## caroline13

walk in showers, smaller house, open food pantry. we built ours based on wind flow, the back faces south and the front north. we get a great breeze in summer, and warm sunlight in winter. overhang around house. electric switch to control hotwater heater. just flip the switch to turn off or on. raised garden bed . husband going to build one this year waist level that can be moved around if needed. going to put in handi ramp on back porch.
clothes line , only use dryer sometimes.


----------



## ejagno

Raise the dishwasher and put a storage drawer underneath. I did this when I rebuilt after hurricane Rita and everyone goes nuts over it and my knees and back thanks me daily.

My showers are huge with bench seats and multiple shower heads. I love it. No climbing into tubs. I did keep one large Jacuzzi tub in the front bath.


----------



## mnn2501

Walk in shower (tubs are bad news as you age), plenty of electrical outlets waist high instead of near the floor (to avoid bending), wide halls and doorways. Ceiling fans in every room.


----------



## Teri

Honduras Trish said:


> My dh is originally from Wooster! It's like a Wooster reunion around here!



I live in Wooster, too!


----------



## terapin

> These are GREAT suggestions! As a paramedic, I will add that wheelchair accessible does not mean stretcher accessible.


This is a FANTASTIC point. I have a disabled son, and one night he had a medical emergency that required a ambulance. It took them longer to get him out of the bedroom on the stretcher, than the ride to the hospital. Other points learned the hard way.

1- Ranch style house. Attached garage with no (or minimum) height difference.
2- Wheel chair accessible doorways inside house. 
3- Before buying comfort height toilets, have everyone sit on it and make sure it works for them. (My 5'0 tall girlfriends feet barely touch the floor when sitting on it) 
4- grab rails are your friend
5- Walk in shower. with a curtain not glass doors. They make these foam curbs now for walk in showers that chairs can go over but keep water in shower area. 

Rugs in bathroom over tile near shower. Must be double sided taped down. 

Install a electrical outlet at chest height in every room. Keeps from having to bend over or fall out of a chair while plugging in a cell phone 

Rocker style light switches (lighted) makes it easier for people with arthritis 

Kitchen - Make sure stove has controls in front instead of in the back so you dont have to reach over the burners to adjust heat. 

When installing the kitchen sink, request that plumbing be placed or moved as far back as possible. In future you can remove doors and front frame and access sink with a chair. 

side by side refrigerator 

Kitchen cabinet inserts. They make numerous inserts that are handicapped friendly. 

Electric panel (the box) see what the requirements are for minimum height.
consider having it installed or moved a few inches lower than normal height.

Laundry - Front loading is easier, if your in a chair. Buy the optional base unit to sit the washer and dryer on to raise it up if your not in a chair. 

We have found hardwood floors are the best for him. Tile is slippery when wet, and really hard to fall on. Rugs were a tripping hazard for him since he shuffles when he can walk. 

Outside - ramps black top and cement are your friend for accessibility. 

Ive redone 2 houses for him so far. Its starting to become second nature for us now. Feel free to ask if you have any other questions.


----------



## credee

Wow? Figure on a nursing home at age 70? When Jack Lalanne and many others have proven that diet and exercise can keep you going strong into your 90's? I am WAY too close to 70 to just let this slide!


----------



## farmerj

have them install the stud work in the walls so that WHEN you have to put in handicap rails, they are already there and just need to screw on the rails.

Design it for a handicap access.

Put in handicap toilets as well. Even at 45, I am finding I like these a lot.

My parents did this and much more back in 97. They are glad they did that work then when the house was built new.


----------



## kudzuvine

I'm sure this is a repeat from somewhere above, but my two cents worth:
door openings wide, sinks (bath and kitchen) low and open underneath to pull wheel chair up to, stove with knobs on front (usually gas), light switches low, low pull under counter space in kitchen, high toilet, grab bars, walk in shower


----------



## MichaelZ

Create an area for your exercise clothes and equipment. After each 5 mile brisk walk or 3 mile run you will need a place for that sweaty stuff to dry up a bit.

Get yourself a juicer (a good one that is not centrifugal). Use it daily with fresh fruits and vegetables. 

I am serious here. If you do not "use it" you lose it (as in muscle). Also, your bones will naturally lose mass unless you do some sort of impact exercise. And when you can no longer safely walk, once dementia sets it, you HAVE to go to a nursing home. This happened to my Mom, against my father's wishes, but he could not watch her 24-7. Nursing homes are hell-holes - hardly a day went by where my Mom was not crying to go home. Also, exercise is said to possibly prevent dementia. 

Jack LaLanne died at age 95 - the day before he died he did a full workout that most 30 year olds could not do. That is the way you want to go. That is the way I want to go, both for me, but especially so my kids do not have to be burdened. You have to "take on" aging head on, or it will overtake you.


----------



## Molly Mckee

One thing about the lever type door knobs--if you have bigger dogs they learn pretty fast how to use them. They are handy, but unless you keep the doors locked the dogs will be where they want, not nessarilly where you want them! Not good at night or if you are gone!


----------



## Ardie/WI

credee said:


> Wow? Figure on a nursing home at age 70? When Jack Lalanne and many others have proven that diet and exercise can keep you going strong into your 90's? I am WAY too close to 70 to just let this slide!


I am going to tell you that all the exercise ,etc.,etc. in the world would not have changed my bodys outcome nor plenty of others either!

Aging is aging is aging amd it isn't for the timid!


----------



## MichaelZ

Ardie/WI said:


> I am going to tell you that all the exercise ,etc.,etc. in the world would not have changed my bodys outcome nor plenty of others either!
> 
> Aging is aging is aging amd it isn't for the timid!


I disagree. Sure, you are not going to play tackle football out in the playground when you are 60, and you will lose muscle and bone mass. But you can counter the muscle loss and bone mass loss with exercise. Impact exercise prevents bone loss - see http://www.sciaticabackpainrelief.com/health/jogging-and-exercise/nursing-home-predictors/ and exercise prevents muscle loss. We take our bones and muscles for granted when we are young, but before you know it they are gone, and we are suddenly invalids. My dad was doing so well until age 85 - he walked miles nearly every day. Then he got pains in his legs, so he quit the walking, which was a mistake. Very quickly he lost bone and muscle and was using a cane in his mid 90's. Despite not walking, he kept very active with yard work and tinkering around - he was the type that could not sit still long. All this activity kept him somewhat in condition and out of the wheel chair. Even in his early 90's I remember hearing he was up on his roof doing a repair. 

We are in an era where medical science can keep us alive (barely) well into our 80's as opposed to only living to just past 70 many years back. So we have to take extra measures for those extra years.


----------



## Molly Mckee

I you have pre-existing conditions such as scoliosis, had polio, RA, heart disease, diabetes, or many other things, exercise may hurt you or at least not help. As usual ask your Dr first.


----------



## Nevada

Molly Mckee said:


> exercise may hurt you or at least not help.


That's the excuse I use to avoid exercise!

They say that once you get used to it that exercise becomes addicting. I don't think so. I think I can quit any time. LOL


----------



## MichaelZ

Molly Mckee said:


> I you have pre-existing conditions such as scoliosis, had polio, RA, heart disease, diabetes, or many other things, exercise may hurt you or at least not help. As usual ask your Dr first.


Good advice to speak to a doctor if you have these conditions before embarking on an exercise plan. Certainly a 60 year old with heart disease does not charge into an ambitious exercise program without carefully working into it. 

On the other hand, heart disease and some forms of diabetes are often the result of inactivity and obesity. Weight reduction and exercise, along with diet, can be the ticket to one's own body curing these as opposed to the program of potentially harmful prescription meds that only treat symptoms rather than cause.


----------



## Ardie/WI

Molly Mckee said:


> I you have pre-existing conditions such as scoliosis, had polio, RA, heart disease, diabetes, or many other things, exercise may hurt you or at least not help. As usual ask your Dr first.


I agree 100%. My specialist told me not to put any more stress on my body than necessary. It's going downhill fast enough.

BTW, back to the subject at hand. Another thought for planning the uncertain future. My friends at in their early 50's and, after seeing the handicap deck and ramp that we had built, decided to do the same! They're both healthy BUT, as was put so truthfully, that can change in a second.

Another thought is the size of your home. Be certain that the living areas are large enough for a wheelchair/scooter/walker can be used without crashing into walls,woodwork,etc. Thank God we live in a large old farmhouse but still, the woodwork takes a beating from the electric scooter.


----------



## Shrek

Honduras Trish said:


> Dh and I are both 50, and we're designing and building a house which we anticipate will be our home for the next 20 yrs or so. I'm trying to think ahead to things that will help make the house livable for us as our bodies age.
> 
> I've already planned the kitchen, with lots of shallow storage shelves from about knee height up to head height, eliminating much bending and reaching into the waaaaay back of cupboards. There are some stairs (as there's a basement), but the bedrooms are on the same level as the living areas.
> 
> I'd love to hear other suggestions, as to things that would be useful. We currently have plans for two bathrooms which each have a tub/shower combo, and I'm wondering if one of those should be simply a shower, so that it wouldn't be necessary to climb into a tub to wash. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


My house is about 70% age disability friendly now in that I have my bath tub and bed area both outfitted with trapeze bar handles with bungee mounted nylon elbow slings anchored to the rafters and sealed to the ceiling with decorative light fixture covers to give me up to 400 pounds tensile strength to assist me to get standing, parts store style stools at my sink, stove, dressing area and other areas of the house where I am better off siting at a standing height , small butlers carts in my kitchen, greenhouse room and work room to move items I can pick up but not carry for any distance and concrete skid resistant ramps at right angles of the outside steps.

The only future modifications I foresee for my one story on crawlspace foundation home with alcove doorways and only one 8 foot by 6 foot hall will be eventually installing five 4.0 wide doors and having the wet wall counter that the sink is mounted in and the stove top counter lowered to wheelchair height and possibly pulling out the tub in favor of a roll in and slide to the shower bench wash rack.

Five to 10 years after those final conversions I will die if my projections fufill as I anticipate them to.


----------



## TnAndy

Ramblin Wreck said:


> I like walk in showers, regardless of age or disability, the bigger the better.



Yep. No curb, or minimal one.....bathroom floor level to shower floor level the same.

Garage or carport right off the kitchen door, minimal car to kitchen transport.

36" wide doors in the master bedroom and the master bath.

Forget shelves at ALL in the lower kitchen cabinets.....go deep drawers with ball bearing full open slides on the side.....100lb rated. I re-did our kitchen couple years back, and about the only doors on the lower cabinets are under the sink and cooktop. We love it.


----------



## motdaugrnds

You're getting a lot of great suggestions. The one thing I did not see is what I needed most in my house while Mother was still alive. She would fall so easily and hit anything near her. It was the "corners" that concerned me the most as they cut. What I discovered works best is to be cautious as to how you set up your furniture, place "strong" hand holds around in strategic locations and place some foam tubing where the danger remains. (I forget what this foam tubing is called, but is came in rolls, was about 6" in diameter and was easily cut. I cut it down the middle, opened it up and placed it around the very items Mother was hurting herself on, i.e. bed rails & protruding corners.)


----------



## sand flea

Another Wooster emigre here! Graduated in 74, WHS. LOL... weird world, huh?

Lots of good ideas, here. We cared for my MIL till she passed, through a stroke and lung surgery and cancer. I second the thoughts re: the stretcher. I found her in the bathroom, after the second major stroke and it was almost impossible to get the stretcher close enough with enough people to move her.

Open floor plans are good, but I would opt for hardwood floors instead of tile. Easier on the ankle and knee joints. Avoid scatter rugs - they're a trip hazard, even for us temp abled people! Choose drawer and cabinet handles carefully. After the first stroke, MIL lost a lot of strength in her right hand and many things were difficult to open - including our push down door handles. Opening jars and cans were also problematic.

I can recommend elevators as an investment that's more than worth the cost. The only draw back is that they require power. Our home is only two floors, but without the elevator MIL would've been stuck on the first floor. Laundry was upstairs. Fact is, we use it all the time, too. The dog is old and has hip problems and can't always make it up or down the steps. And when one is bringing in a lot of groceries... or furniture... it's just so much easier to load bags on a cart, roll it In the elevator... carts and wagons are real back savers around here!!


----------



## KIT.S

Everyone has good ideas. When my 91yo mom broke her hip last year, we re-did the smaller bathroom. In her case, she walks holding onto things, so it works for her, even though it wouldn't be big enough for a wheelchair. We mounted several grab bars in both baths, but for in the shower we got some that have suction cups at either end. They work great on fiberglass shower enclosures and on wall tile. They weren't expensive off EBay, so I figured I'd try them even though I wasn't confident they'd be strong enough. Actually, they work a charm. Nice and tight, hold up well and come off easily to clean. I yank on them before using, just in case - they've come loose once in a long while - but they really do support 350-400 pounds.
And I triple-approve of the kitchen drawers. When we re-did our last kitchen, all the lower cupboards were drawers, and it was wonderful.
Kit


----------



## Maura

I would not put a seat in the walk in shower. When you need a seat, buy one. They make chairs for the tub or shower and you can pick the one that best suits you when you need it. And with a movable chair, someone can stand behind you. You simply have more options. Make sure that you shore up the walls around the toilet and tub. This is so you can put in grab bars when you need them where you need them. A grab bar just outside of the shower, vertical, is a good start. But, different people will need grab bars at different heights and what you put in today may not be what you need tomorrow.

Sliding doors are easiest for wheelchair and walker users. They also do not need clearance.

If you need stairs from the outside, make them easy risers. You can later put a ramp over the stairs. You can also build a set of stairs with a ramp beside them, but the ramp will take up more room so you may need to have a turn on the ramp.

Most people will not need an elevator, but you can stack closets one on top of the other so you have a ready shaft for the elevator, should you need it. You can also put in a dumb waiter, which you could use right away to move laundry up and down, etc. It's much easier to go up and down stairs if you aren't carrying anything.

A stair chair or wheelchair lift will probably have a battery back up. I doubt an elevator will.


----------



## hotzcatz

All this isn't just for age concerns, break a leg and you'll be glad to have all these amenities. There are ADA guidelines on dimensions for baths, accesses and hallways, if anyone wants to look up the official guidelines. 

http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/2010ADAStandards/2010ADAstandards.htm#c5  

Probably more information than you need, but those are the proper dimensions, according to the International Building Code.

From the car to the house, moving stuff around, plugging in, washing - bodies as well as clothes - sleeping, manipulating one's environment, etc. Go through a day or two in a wheelchair or with crutches, you'll figure out what works real quickly.


----------



## Raymond James

Great ideas on here especially the link to ADA recommendations.

I tried to incorporate all of these when I remodeled my home. I still have not put in a ramp and at this point my wife really needs it. If I had it to do over I would have built the ramp when I built the porches and remodeled the house.


----------



## Maura

We bought the book, _Building for a Lifetime _when we built this house. The authors found that the ADA recommendations were often inadequate.


----------



## Staceyy

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but they are making toilets that are higher now.


----------

